# Magic Chef defrost timer stops MCBR1010W



## robert96822 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a Magic Chef refrigerator model #MCBR1010W. The defrost timer does not switch back on after a cycle. I attached a new defrost timer with the same result. They will both switch on after moving one click manually. What might be causing the timer not to switch back on?


----------



## ivey (Mar 2, 2012)

did you ever find out the problem? I have the same problem.


----------



## jeff1 (Mar 3, 2012)

ivey said:


> did you ever find out the problem? I have the same problem.



Make, model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.

Exact problem?

jeff.


----------



## bullcreek4 (Oct 23, 2012)

Magic chef model mcbr1010w  same problem.  Universal timers 9supco uet120) do not work properly - seems to be a wiring mismatch, initially wired 1 to 1 2 to 2 and so on, after review of schematic found changes needed - flip 3&1 - did not work at all.  I am now ordering timer part number CF2003-56.  We will see if this works.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 23, 2012)

bullcreek4 said:


> We will see if this works.


Post what schematics you have, using Photobucket or some similar service.  
If a new component doesn't work it is likely to be operator error or the root cause of the problem which lies elsewhere is clobbering the new component.


----------



## jeff1 (Oct 23, 2012)

> CF2003-56



That shows as the correct part# for that model#...






Defrost timer assembly Manufacturer Number CF2003-56

jeff.


----------



## hondobud (Nov 1, 2012)

The defrost timer does not switch back on after a cycle.  What might be causing the timer not to switch back on? 
Bad Timer Design- The timer motor (that pushes the internal parts that spin and make the various electrical connections inside) is too weak and can not push past the points where the timer clicks loudly. The mechanisim either gets stuck going onto the heat element or back onto the refrigeration cycle. You can try spinning the internals to releive the tension- Put a flat blade screwdriver tip in the electric drill and spin that sucker for a few minutes.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Nov 1, 2012)

The timer depends on an external contact closure to advance?


----------



## hondobud (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok- I have been trying to diagnose and repair my Magic Chef 480w which has a different timer than the 1010w.  

I ordered a timer for the 480w and of course got the timer for the 1010w.  

If I use it, I can make it work by cutting the plug off and crimping individual connectors onto the wires. I will have to go to the harness and find the white wire which should be common power for both the heating and cooling cycles these terminals are reversed (2 and 4) on the different timers. 

I have read that you can just hook up the wires to match the original numbered tabs but for these two timers this does not seem correct.

After checking the new timer I'm now thinking my original timer is OK. 

After doing more reading- There seems to be another possibility. 

I find that Terminals 1 and 3 on both timers are open. I read that for some timer models these would supply power for the timer motor itself. Since there is no continuity between 1 and 3 on either of these magic chef timers in any position, the power for the timer motor could be supplied by all the peripheral components-  The coil thermostat and the heater elements (if working, they complete a power circuit to the timer motor). If either of these are not working (open) there would be no power supply to the timer motor and it will stop rotating when it switches onto the faulty component. This seems to make sense since I have 6 or 7 wires going into the 4 terminal harness. So if the compressor runs and the timer roates for one cycle then stops, I'm deducing the thermostat or heating element need replacement. Use a multi meter in the timer plug- Unplug the refrigerator first. 
The heater should show continuance (closed circuit) all the time. The thermostat should show continuance (closed) at 30 degrees F. There are some how to test these components examples on the internet. I'm on my way to check these now.

I have not been able to locate an electrical schematic for this refrigerator.
still looking............MCBR480W


----------



## jeff1 (Nov 4, 2012)

> I ordered a timer for the 480w and of course got the timer for the 1010w.



Trying to get this one?...






Defrost timer Manufacturer Number 502414000010

jeff.


----------

